

How 4 Mexican Immigrant Kids and Their Cheap Robot Beat MIT (2005) - sriram_sun
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/4-mexican-immigrant-kids-cheap-robot-beat-mit/

======
sriram_sun
OK I skimmed through the article. Not much technical content here. The
original was published in 2005. Here is what they are doing right now.
[http://www.wired.com/2014/12/spare-
parts/](http://www.wired.com/2014/12/spare-parts/) pretty depressing when
compared to what they managed to accomplish 9 years back. Hopefully they are
happy.

~~~
joezydeco
Looks like it's mostly a marketing push for the movie.

------
lettercarrier
I had tears when I read the entire thing. I thought it was well written

The absolute best article (which I have a photo copy of) is this one [1] about
a 14 year old boy at a baseball camp. It is by Ira Berkow of the Times.

[http://www.nytimes.com/1986/12/25/sports/sports-of-the-
times...](http://www.nytimes.com/1986/12/25/sports/sports-of-the-times-vince-
s-story-with-an-assist-by-mickey.html)

